# Your Barn's Name



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

My parents and I just recently started a horse barn. The name is Hurricane Farms.

We called it that because the wind out here gets SO BAD! It almost killed our barn lol.
Currently though, we have no logo. My parents want me to come up with the logo, but I just haven't had any real good ideas yet, or if I think of one it's just waayyy to complicated.

Oh and by the way, I used to looooovvveee sailor moon too. I still call my cousin meatball head when she wears pig tails lol.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL! I love the inspiration for your barn name! Thats too funny!!

My love for Sailor Moon peaked with the Black Moon Family. Thats when I REALLY got the love for the cresent moon. I designed a few animal characters with that mark on their forehead. I would have had my logo be the upside down moon, but it would have looked bad =) So i went for the caddy-corner moon. Anywhoo... I LOVED Prince Diamond <3 but then they knocked him off and thats when i quit Sailor Moon. LOL im into Inuyasha now  I am such a kid at heart!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah the wind actually took a chunk of the roof off the corner of the the barn off, and threw it right outside my ponies window, I went out the next morning and just RAN to his stall. I thought he was going to be freaking out and all scared, but he was passed out flat on the floor, I thought he was gone for sure lol. (from being so scared lol)

It must have made a huge noise, since we have a old cow barn with this massive hayloft, and it's got a tin roof too. My pony doesn't deal with flying objects very well lol.

As for sailor moon, I don't remember that much of it. I was probably about 4 or 5 when it was on all the time, I still have a couple movies that they made though lol.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

It isn't my place..but where I ride is called Sweet Hills riding center. It is located in West Hills park, where it derives its name from.


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

My stable is called: Waterbrooke stables. Sadly i do not have a website; i do not have the time to make one.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i board at my horse trainers barn its called Gravity Stables.


----------



## dcurc (Mar 29, 2009)

We are just starting a small boarding barn and have not come up with a name yet. We are thinking of triple nickle (farm, stable, ranch?) - we live on Rt. 555. I know it is not very original. Anyone have any good ideas? 
Hey Skippy - I really love your logo and name!! Maybe you could help me come up with a good idea.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Dcurc! =)

You know, i didn't get it at first, but thats a very clever name! Triple Nickle because you live on a road with 3 5's in it, LOL! As far as the suffix goes (Farm, Stable, Ranch, etc) this is how I personally interpret it. Again, this is by no means the official definition for these terms! =)

Farm: Lots of grass! The Grass and the Pastures tend to overwhelm the Barn and Arenas on the property or alternatively there is a variety of livestock other than horses included on the property.

Stable: The Barn is the main focal point of the property, and the eye is immediately drawn to it upon entry to the facility, or the facility size is small, meaning the Stable is the most easily noticable thing.

Ranch: There is more sand/dirt then grass or the "livestock" (not horses) are the main focal point of the property.

As far as Blackthorn Stables goes, I always pictured it with the barn being the focal point of the property so i kind of got lucky, lol! I picked it because i liked the sound of it the best =)

What sort of dicipline or breed do you specialize in? That could have everything to do with your logo design =) It can even just be based off of a breed that you like, ya don't have to own it  I don't do any jumping at all at my facility even though my logo is a Jumping horse, lol! I really wanted a Dressage horse as my logo, but i couldn't find a way to make it work with the moon. It just looked like an image ontop of the moon =/

Welcome to the message board, by the way!! =)


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

As the screen name says.. my facility is called "Starline Stables".

Back in highschool a friend of my was wearing a band shirt called "Brand New" and it had kind of a whisky style too it with these horse heads on it. It didn't have a mane and it had a star for the eyeball and I thought it would make a cool tatoo so I got them tatooed on my hip bones with a few modifications.

When I was in college as an Equine Science major we had to design a facility down to the nuts and bolts and I knew that I wanted my tats to be the logo.

Since I'm in Texas.. the "Lone Star State" I thought about that and also my mare has very popular bloodlines so Starline... I started out as a dressage rider and alot of dressage facilities are called "Centerline" or something like that so I wanted something to reflect that. I picked "Stables" because it has a nice ring to it. Also.. no one else is named Starline Stables! ther is Stargate, Star Haven, ect... but no Starline!

Here is the new sign I just ordered.... for pictures of the place visit www.starlinestables.com


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh wait that was the first draft.. it looks slightly different!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine is called Sunny Brook Farm.
Sunny, a TB school master (rip) was named after the place, along with Brook, the collie. 

Our colors? I'm not all too sure. Our jackets are red/blue, but lately seem to be changing to yellow, haha.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

We call our ranch "Rusty Nail Ranch"...cause when we bought the place it was an old buffalo part that was a dump! THere was about 5 different buildings we tore down and we are ALWAYS finding rusty nails all over the place. I bet on an average day i pick up about 5 and throw them out...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

NicoleS11 said:


> We call our ranch "Rusty Nail Ranch"...cause when we bought the place it was an old buffalo part that was a dump! THere was about 5 different buildings we tore down and we are ALWAYS finding rusty nails all over the place. I bet on an average day i pick up about 5 and throw them out...


LOL! The property we are currently renting (desperately looking to buy my own land!! ;;!) is just like that. I find 3 to 5 LONG rusty nails every darn time i go out there. I've gone over the area with a push high power magnet and still find stuff every day.

I found a Chess piece yesterday  and a WWJD bracelet, LOL! So i could be called "Hidden Treasures Stables" LOL!

Apparently the people who rented the land before us used to throw their garbage in their backyard and occasionally burn it. Before they moved onto the property there used to be a house, but it burned down o.o; hence, the nails! =)

Glad to know im not the only one with that issue!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Its annoying isnt it! Our property was a MESS when we got it. We found a total of 7 carcasses(not sure if i spelt that right) caught up in the fences. So these poor buffalo got caught in the fence and no body knew so they died there. My mom hand paints skulls and sells them for pretty good money so she was happy but it was not fun to clean up! There is a house on the property but we dont live in it. They left all the furniture init when they left and it was like they didnt have a litter box for there cats so behidn all the couches there were piles of cat poop. So every thing is cleaned up BUT the nails...lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My farm name is Laural Lake Farm. My mom's name is Laura, so she had the bright idea with the flowers... we also have 2 lakes, a pond, and creek. I've yet to design a logo, I should go try to make one.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Our new Logo, hehe not very creative but hey when I have $50 to spend on a logo, I'll spend it. I already made another one...


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been thinking of what I will call our stables when I get them built. Right now we have the land and am still in the planning stages. We have three beagle hound crosses's who currently rule the place and the pasture, barn site and house are on top of a hill, so I was thinking Hound Hill Stables. I googled it and the closest thing out there is Houndhill Farm. 

I always had the colors navy and gray for my stuff, but that was kinda by default since when I bought my first saddle it came with several navy and gray tack carrying bags. At first I did not like them much, but now they have grown on me. 

I have not even thought as far as a logo, but I guess something involving a horse and hound.


----------

